# Is madison james research chemicals legit ?



## mr._ya_di_da (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey guys been out the game for awhile. I used to buy my nolva research chems from sites like stenlabs, precision peptides ect..ect.. So today I noticed stenlabs is gone unless they are under a new name I don't know about. I came across this site called Madison James research chemicals. Prices look good and lots of good customer reviews on the site. They have nolva in pills that I'm interested in but its been awhile and I don't know what sites everyone is using now and who is legit.

http://www.madisonjamesresearchchems.com/


----------



## DRACOMACHINE (Feb 19, 2015)

My lab rat has used their exemestane, Cialis, and Caber in caps.  I have not seen any problems, and from what I have researched with my Lab rat it is G2G.  I did read others reporting problems on the Internet, and on this board.  I fortunately have had nothing but positive experiences.


----------



## mr._ya_di_da (Feb 19, 2015)

OK cool thanks


----------

